# Pimp My Plane



## teenagewoodworker

now thats nice! don't think i've been good enough to put one of those on my list . could use one though!


----------



## sIKE

Forgive my ignorance, what do you use an infill smoother plane for? Whatever it is used for it is beautiful.


----------



## douglas2cats

sIKE. These aren't used that differently than any other smoother except that the mouth is so tight and shavings so fine you can go direct to finish without sanding/scraping on a lot of woods. I'm still getting used to planes without adjusters but once you get this one tweaked just so, it's a real joy watching wood fluff come tumbling out.


----------



## motthunter

nice… if anyone has an extra one of these, please let meknow… I could help you find a place to store it.


----------



## Newton

If I started right now, and I mean right now, I couldn't be good enough to get one of those from Santa. Heck, I'd have to try real hard to get one for next year!


----------



## Chardt

Wow, that is a beauty.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

any chance of a haircut and shave?? seriously beautiful plane and nice fine shavings just as they should be.Alistair


----------



## thetimberkid

very nice plane!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## douglas2cats

Scotsman
I kept meaning to take a gag shot of a can of Edge shaving gel, my arm all lathered up, with the plane hovering above as if I were going to do the old armhair shaving blade sharpness test by planing my arm smooth. Every time I had someone around to take the shot though, I kept forgetting about it. Just as well, because non-WW folks give you some strange looks about the big hairless track


----------



## Grumpy

Great looking tool Doug. Whatever you do don't drop it .


----------



## TheGravedigger

That's what happened to my head!


----------



## jim1953

Nice plane


----------



## rtb

only 1 track ??


----------



## lwoodt

enjoy.it will take you to a whole new level.


----------



## a1Jim

wow I want one right after I take out a second mortgage


----------

